# Will LR and SR Model 3 have the same 0-60?



## pcdubbya (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm not sure if this has been answered...but will the Long Range and the Short Range Model 3's have the same acceleration 0-60 times?

Are the battery packs the same to where the Short Range is just software limited?
Or does the Short Range Model 3 have a smaller battery pack therefore slower acceleration?

Or, we have no idea yet because no one has seen a SR Model 3?

Edit: Oops wrong sub-forum. Mods please move to proper sub-forum.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

pcdubbya said:


> I'm not sure if this has been answered...but will the Long Range and the Short Range Model 3's have the same acceleration 0-60 times?
> 
> Are the battery packs the same to where the Short Range is just software limited?
> Or does the Short Range Model 3 have a smaller battery pack therefore slower acceleration?
> ...


Tesla reports 5.1 seconds 0-60 on Long Range and 5.6 seconds 0-60 on Standard. Interesting to note that Motortrend got 4.8 or 4.9 on their test car (long range).


----------



## sreams (Sep 12, 2017)

The short range Model 3 is significantly lighter than the long range version... So definitely a physically smaller battery.


----------



## pcdubbya (Sep 25, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Tesla reports 5.1 seconds 0-60 on Long Range and 5.6 seconds 0-60 on Standard. Interesting to note that Motortrend got 4.8 or 4.9 on their test car (long range).


Thanks for the information. Sadly that's something that sways me to the LR model instead.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

pcdubbya said:


> Thanks for the information. Sadly that's something that sways me to the LR model instead.


Nothing sad about it -- same for me


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Also do not forget that, in addition to the .5-.7 seconds gain in 0-60 time, you get faster charging and - the name says it... ... - a whopping 90 miles of extra range... which I like to think of as only $900 per year of my planned minimum decade of usage for Midnight S≡R≡NITY, or only $100 per extra mile of range...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Also do not forget that, in addition to the .5-.7 seconds gain in 0-60 time, you get faster charging and - the name says it... ... - a whopping 90 miles of extra range... which I like to think of as only $900 per year of my planned minimum decade of usage for Midnight S≡R≡NITY, or only $100 per extra mile of range...


And not to be outdone by an extra 20,000 miles of warranty!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

Even though SR will be lighter, battery output power will not be as great as with bigger battery.
Do not call *S*R SHORT RANGE. It's *S*TANDARD RANGE.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Tesla reports 5.1 seconds 0-60 on Long Range and 5.6 seconds 0-60 on Standard. Interesting to note that Motortrend got 4.8 or 4.9 on their test car (long range).


You will hardly ever notice these differences in real life IMHO. Model 3 is very fast in every way. There are few normal mass produced street cars as fast. I recently drove a Model S 90 (no D, no P). Even that kicks ass!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MichelT3 said:


> You will hardly ever notice these differences in real life IMHO. Model 3 is very fast in every way. There are few normal mass produced street cars as fast. I recently drove a Model S 90 (no D, no P). Even that kicks ass!


I would tend to agree here. Honestly it's rare if ever that I'm actually flooring it from stop to 60. For me the more important thing is going from 30 to 70 or 80 getting on the highway. I would love to get a sense for how long that takes in both models.


----------



## Juergen (Jan 22, 2017)

I think the internal resistance of the battery at 75kWh is lower than at 50kWh. This means that a higher current can be made available for acceleration and also for the maximum speed. If it was just about the battery weight, then an S75D would have to be faster than an S100D. It's not like that!

Jürgen


----------



## Scuffers (Jun 8, 2017)

Juergen said:


> I think the internal resistance of the battery at 75kWh is lower than at 50kWh. This means that a higher current can be made available for acceleration and also for the maximum speed. If it was just about the battery weight, then an S75D would have to be faster than an S100D. It's not like that!
> 
> Jürgen


That's pretty much a certainty

LR has 31 cell's in parallel, the LR has 46, so the SR's has 48% more internal resistance than the LR.

However, internal resistance is only one metric limit.

As a side issue, once the 3 comes to the UK it has to contend with a wondrous new TAX system, ie, any car over £40K list is hit with an additional annual Tax charge (spot the progressives in government!)

So, for the 3, it's almost certain the LR will get hit with this, so it would be helpful for Tesla to sell the SR with the LR's battery locked to SR spec, much like they did with the S60, then have a price to open it up after registration, they will need to do this with a lot of the options (autopilot/etc) to keep below the £40K list.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Scuffers said:


> As a side issue, once the 3 comes to the UK it has to contend with a wondrous new TAX system, ie, any car over £40K list is hit with an additional annual Tax charge (spot the progressives in government!)
> 
> So, for the 3, it's almost certain the LR will get hit with this, so it would be helpful for Tesla to sell the SR with the LR's battery locked to SR spec, much like they did with the S60, then have a price to open it up after registration, they will need to do this with a lot of the options (autopilot/etc) to keep below the £40K list.


For The Netherlands we need a similar arrangement. We are obliged to pay 32-44% income tax over 22% of the aquisition-value over € 50.000 from January 1, 2019. 4% over the amount till € 50K. 
For me that would mean € 5-7.5K extra tax over a 5 year period. It might be cheaper to pay extra for options activated later (SR -> LR, EAP)


----------



## A.J. (Nov 18, 2017)

We have a similar situation in Australia as well - where a "Luxury Car Tax" of 33% applies above AU$75k. The base USD35k model will already likely sell for AU$60k, so this does not leave a lot of room before the extra tax starts to apply. Tesla would likely get a lot more takers for the LR here if buyers were able to buy the SR up front and then unlock the extra range later.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Scuffers said:


> LR has 31 cell's in parallel, the LR has 46, so the SR's has 48% more internal resistance than the LR.
> 
> However, internal resistance is only one metric limit.


Small correction: first word should be SR. But I'm wondering if you can explain to me, a battery noob, or provide a link explaining the calculation of internal resistance for both formats (SR and LR)? Keep in mind I googled "battery internal resistance" and am still not able to do the math or grasp the concepts.  I'm also curious about the tease of potentially more than one applicable metric. You're not going to leave us hanging, are you?  TIA.


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

220 mile range version for me. I'm not spending 9 grand for 90 miles and .5 second improvement in acceleration.

I'm buying the 19 inch wheels for 1500 and the paint for another 1000 and 5 grand for awd...

That's it and I'm in at 7500 in options on top of the 35 grand...add in a grand for delivery and I've only spent 43500..

I'm figuring a 3750 tax rebate...so my nets around 40 grand...

For forty grand this is a nice four door family car.

If the larger battery was 5 grand I might go for it but 9 grand is nonsense in my opinion.

If I lose the entire tax break than I might look at another vehicle altogether..

I don't even need this car...I'm buying it because it's pretty and a decent deal at 40 large net.

My wife's daily driving is 40 miles a day three days a week...the 220 range should be more than enough...


----------



## Over (Oct 22, 2017)

I am going with SR as well, but will spend extra 5k for premium upgrade (only because of vinyl seats rather than cloth), and 1k for white paint. Since I won't be spending extra 1.5k for wheels, I am hoping to get at least 230 miles on SR (this is only an assumption from the chatter in the forums that the vehicle was tested using 19 inch wheels). Even with 220 miles, I will be just fine. Although I like AWD, I don't need it in Florida, and can't give up $3,750 on tax rebate. Not getting EAP either because I will buy Model Y with EAP, FSD, and other options as soon as it's available to purchase.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

JBsC6 said:


> 220 mile range version for me. I'm not spending 9 grand for 90 miles and .5 second improvement in acceleration.
> 
> I'm buying the 19 inch wheels for 1500 and the paint for another 1000 and 5 grand for awd...
> 
> ...


The $9K for LR is painful, but my calculation is: skip the 19" wheels, spend 5 grand on EAP instead of AWD, $1K for paint, skip the PUP (mostly things that *heat*---heated mirrors, seats, glass roof, vinyl seats--and I don't need *heat* where I live) and likely get the full $7.5K tax credit: 35+1+9+5 = 50 - 7.5 = $42.5K. And it'll work as a fahrvergnügen road-tripping beast, besides being a practical car to drive around town. That's the hope, anyway, without the benefit of a test drive.


----------

